# honda civic 92-95 audio cuts out



## marcoc (Dec 31, 2009)

i have 92 honda civic hb. have problem with audio cutting in and out. audio unit always has power but sound cuts in and out. checked connection at audio unit and at speakers. does anyone know what problem could be.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Is it the factory head unit and speakers? Check your ground make sure its tight.


----------

